# Einfache 2D-Jump'n Runs für NDS gesucht - Eure Empfehlungen?



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Februar 2015)

*Einfache 2D-Jump'n Runs für NDS gesucht - Eure Empfehlungen?*

Mein Sohn spielt auf dem DS liebend gerne *Giana Sisters*, aber das Spiel kennt er schon in- und auswendig.
Nun hat er sich an *New Super Mario Brothers* versucht, aber das frustet ihn doch recht schnell, weil vom Schwierigkeitsgrad doch deutlich angehobener.

Nun kenne ich mich mit alternativen Hüpfern in 2D nicht sonderlich gut aus, vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja welche empfehlen, die auch für nen 6-Jährigen nicht allzu schwer sind.

Bin für alle Vorschläge offen.


----------



## svd (22. Februar 2015)

Vielleicht "Yoshi's Island" oder ein "Kirby" Spiel?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Februar 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Vielleicht "Yoshi's Island" oder ein "Kirby" Spiel?


Kirby wäre eine Idee, Yoshi dagegen... Naja, so wie ich es in Erinnerung hab auch nicht ganz ohne.


----------



## svd (22. Februar 2015)

Hmm, stimmt... YI ist nur anfangs leicht, gegen Ende wird's fies...


----------



## LOX-TT (22. Februar 2015)

Super Princess Peach ist auch recht nett (wenn man sich nicht daran stört, dass es etwas "Mädchen-Like" aufgrund der Protagonistin ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Februar 2015)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Super Princess Peach ist auch recht nett (wenn man sich nicht daran stört, dass es etwas "Mädchen-Like" aufgrund der Protagonistin ist.


Schau ich mir mal an. Danke.


----------

